# Rapid Air Compressed Air System For Your Shop



## 4GSR (Jan 20, 2018)

Has anyone installed one of these systems in their shop?  Pro's Con's?  

It's on my radar and I'm thinking of installing one.  Can't decide if I want to go with 3/8 or 1/2 air lines.  The 3/4 is way too big for my needs.
What started this, is, needing some 1/4" tubing to connect up a couple of misters I bought.  The more I looked for fittings to run the tubing from my compressor to make this work, bam! I stumbled across 3/8 air line fittings/system along with 1/2 system stuff, too.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B0015A11U2/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=IF9UWCJEZQWT2&colid=2N1PWR8VSYL3O&psc=0

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01H633...liid=I2JM0000LIJDWQ&colid=2N1PWR8VSYL3O&psc=0

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B073YD8K1M/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I1PBMJ1G7Q8YBZ&colid=2N1PWR8VSYL3O&psc=1

I've also looked at several Youtube videos, too.  Too many to list here.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2018)

I considered it years ago. I saw it in HF online (no longer). I should have bit, since they stopped carrying soon after, and it was real inexpensive from them about $30 while Rapid Air wanted more than $100. That price seems better than what I have been seeing. You do realize that you can probably do your own setup using pex for a  lot less, and make your own blocks easily. 

They do the job though, I have seen 2 installations, and both guys were happy with it.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 20, 2018)

It has been on my raider for a couple of years. It get's good reviews every where. Nice to see it coming down in price. 1/2" used to be over 100. 
The HF version was a cheap knock off so  I passed on it. If you have the material to make the wall mounts it would be cheaper to add on to.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 20, 2018)

Yeah, I was thinking the same, making my own blocks.  Right now finding time to make them is not going to happen for a while.  Just doing some preplanning.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> It has been on my raider for a couple of years. It get's good reviews every where. Nice to see it coming down in price. 1/2" used to be over 100.
> The HF version was a cheap knock off so  I passed on it. If you have the material to make the wall mounts it would be cheaper to add on to.


I actually think the HF was the same kit. The blocks and everything looked the same. I figured that whoever was making them for Rapid Air at the time sold a alot to HF. And HF was told to stop by Rapid Air. (just assuming). Same with a gear head clamp, that they just stopped carrying. It was the exact same as the Jorgensen.. I kinda get the impression that they  are buying from the same manufacturer sometimes.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 20, 2018)

woodchucker said:


> I actually think the HF was the same kit. The blocks and everything looked the same. I figured that whoever was making them for Rapid Air at the time sold a alot to HF. And HF was told to stop by Rapid Air. (just assuming). Same with a gear head clamp, that they just stopped carrying. I was the exact same as the Jorgensen.. I kinda get the impression that they  are buying from the same manufacturer sometimes.




  No it was a knock off . Rapid air  had a big disclaimer on the front page That they did not make the HF kit and could not warranty it as they where getting a lot of complaints from HF costumers.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 20, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> No it was a knock off . Rapid air  had a big disclaimer on the front page That they did not make the HF kit and could not warranty it as they where getting a lot of complaints from HF costumers.


Or, that could have been Rapid Air's way of dealing with them, put out a page that says they are totally inferior and require support. I do know they stopped really quickly.  But you may be right as well. Just hard to tell what's what.


----------



## 7milesup (Jan 20, 2018)

Once you go with those type of fittings, you will never go back to anything else.  Being able to push the air line into the connector and yet, pull it back out if need be should you need to change something down the road.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 20, 2018)

I like the modular stuff but, instead of going that route, I bought a bag of 20 T-joints on Amazon or eBay for about $25 and a roll of vinyl compressor hose from HF and went to town.   I put drop-downs for air all over the place and did it on-the-cheap.   

Ray


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 20, 2018)

I looked At the Harbor Freight kit first hand in the store and passed the fittings where junk. And it got a lot of bad reviews for leaking and tub splitting.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 20, 2018)

7milesup said:


> Once you go with those type of fittings, you will never go back to anything else.  Being able to push the air line into the connector and yet, pull it back out if need be should you need to change something down the road.




  I agree. At my last job I ran a lot of air lines on automated production machines with those type fittings.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2018)

I used the rapid air "fast pipe" when I built the shop. It went in quick and has performed great for the past 3.5 years. The fast pipe I used came in 19' lengths and uses teflon fittings. The fast pipe is  powder coated (blue) 1" extruded aluminum rated around 200psi.  Mark (mksj) used the rapid air system to plumb air in his shop and likes it.  If you use the rapid air, you'll need to pre straighten the coil if you want a clean install. I would also order extra wall clamps as it has a tendency to sag a little on long runs. They sell a straightening roller but I've seen guys push it through a section of conduit that works well.
 Heres some pictures of the fast pipe system if your curious what it looks like.


----------



## Ray C (Jan 20, 2018)

Here's a good price on T-connectors:  https://www.banggood.com/6mm-8mm-10....html?rmmds=search&ID=516009&cur_warehouse=CN

Between the T-connectors, roll or two of compressor hose and a box of small hose clamps, I re-did all the compressor hose in the shop for about $50.
Can't beat that with a stick.

Ray


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 20, 2018)

Paco,

Do you know if the "fast pipe" is available in 1/2"?

Ken

EDIT: Found the "fast pipe" in 3/4" still looking


----------



## gr8legs (Jan 20, 2018)

I don't really have anything to add to the discussion but when has that ever been a deterrent to chiming in?

Several years ago I upgraded / upsized my shop compressor and put it into a doghouse outside the shop so new air lines were needed. At that time I researched what kind of piping to use for shop air and toyed with the idea of using PVC or CPVC water pipe for compressed air. The consensus was 'don't' because the stuff would explode and shatter if you bumped it under pressure. So at that time I went with copper and have been happy ever since. 

Subsequently I saw the (what appears to be PEX) air line and fittings but was still leery about using it due to the warning about PVC and other plastic for air lines.

After that I re-plumbed some of the water lines in the house with PEX - and fell in love with the stuff. And boy is it tough! The only down side is that you shouldn't expose it to much sun- or UV light as that degrades the piping. 

We're all pretty aware of the general quality level of HF goods. 

So, long story short, if I had to do shop air again - or if I expand what's there - I'll do it with the air-rated plastic piping. Easy-peasy!

Stu


----------



## Z2V (Jan 20, 2018)

Ken
I have the kit in the first link you posted. Very easy to use and I’ve had no leaks. My install was real simple, just a drop to my four post lift and one to a hose reel above my bench. 
No regrets with the purchase at all.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Paco,
> 
> Do you know if the "fast pipe" is available in 1/2"?
> 
> ...



Ken,
At the time the smallest fast pipe was the 1". The coils start at 3/4" and smaller. I needed 1" since I ran + 300'. It adds about 2.5-3 gallons by volume and ran a loop system.


----------



## Firestopper (Jan 20, 2018)

Ken,
Looks like Fast pipe now offers it in 3/4". Like I mentioned previously, at the time I did my system the smallest was 1". I understand your wanting 1/2" but check out the link anyway. https://www.rapidairproducts.com/page/fastpipe
Paco


----------



## mksj (Jan 21, 2018)

I installed the Maxline system about a year ago, the pipe is flexible and uses an aluminum tube coated with plastic on either side. Uses barbed fittings with a compression ring.  Very happy with the system, well made and have had no issues. I went with the 3/4" tubing because I have a run a bit over  50' with two drops along the way. Also I use a larger 2 stage compressor the pumps out 17+ CFM and there would have been too much pressure drop with some high CFM air tools otherwise. The Maxline M3800 is there 1/2" kit which should work fine for what you have outlined, providing your distance is under 50'. As gr8legs mentioned, I have heard too many bad tales of using PVC and other tubing not rated for sustaining continuous air pressure. It can be pretty dangerous if something fails. I would recommend going with the Rapidair or Maxline systems, both are well established and have quality products. Be aware of the ID and OD of the difference systems, the 1/2" Rapidair  90500  has an ID of 3/8" and an OD of 1/2" with a maximum pressure of 150 PSI, the Maxline 1/2" system M3800 ID is 1/2" with an OD of 5/8" with a maximum pressure of 175 PSI. Air flow is significantly affected by the pipe ID, so if you are using any high CFM tools, you may want to go with a larger tubing size. Also need to figure out the fittings and the drops, I needed to order a few extra fitting for their 3/4" M7500 package. If you do not need the CFM then the 1/2" Rapidair  90500 would be the way to go.


----------



## PMartin (Jan 21, 2018)

I found the Rapid Air system a few years ago at Northern and installed it in my garage at my old house. I was very happy with it because it worked good and was easy to install. You do have to straighten out the coil like somebody else said before you put it in but otherwise was really good. I just moved to this house six months ago and still have to set up my shop in my garage. I don't have my air system set up here yet but hope to next summer. I plan to use Rapid Air again.

Paul


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2018)

mksj brought a interesting point.  I wasn't aware of the difference between Maxline and Rapidair tubing diameters.  I will keep that in mind,
Thanks.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 21, 2018)

I have done a couple of compressed air systems. The biggest, about 300' of pipe and 15 air stations, was done with copper tubing, it worked great but probably too expensive these days.
I also did a smaller one with threaded steel pipe. about 80' of pipe and 4 stations. It also worked great but a pain to install.
I am planning to install one in my home shop and will use PEX, which is probably what those kits are. It is readily available at home centers and very inexpensive. I will use the compression band fittings as I already have the tool but one may also use push connect fittings also available at the big box stores. PEX is not brittle like PVC so no worries of bursting.


----------



## Alan H. (Jan 21, 2018)

Ken, I put in a manifold in my shop early last year.   

Studied copper, packaged stuff available like Rapid Air, and HDPE.  I eventually decided to simply buy PEX and do it myself using PEX pipe and brass fittings.  I had the PEX plumbing crimping tool already so I was off to the races.  

I bought a big roll of PEX, brass fittings, and valves in bulk at Lowes.   My mistake was buying the PEX in a roll.  The stuff was horrible to straighten out.  I fought it like crazy and used a heat gun when needed.  So for anyone using HDPE/PEX, my suggestion is to buy the straight lengths of pipe and avoid rolls.    

I didn't make it too complicated and it has worked find thus far.  I still have the ability to run hose from the compressor if needed plus I recently acquired a small "super quiet" portable compressor that I can move around easily in the shop and elsewhere as needed.   Plus if I need to modify the header, that can be done in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Groundhog (Jan 21, 2018)

I installed the 3/8" RapidAir system in my shop about 4 years ago. It makes a complete wrap around the perimeter of my 20x24 shop (both ends go to the tank). Very easy and _quick_ to install. Giving the coils a chance to straighten out takes longer than installing the system.
I've changed air station locations and added a few since the original install since it is so easy to do. I needed to buy another roll of tubing and some fittings to enlarge the original kit. Never had a problem and will hold 125 psi for days without leaking (if I unhook the cheap couplers).
All-in-all I'm very happy with the price, quality and ease of installation.

I don't have any experience with the solid pipe (used steel pipe at work).

If you have more than one user of air tools at a time consider using the 1/2".


----------



## cvairwerks (Jan 21, 2018)

If you are a glutton for reading, popover to GarageJournal and search on air systems. Lots of users of the various systems and lots of comments. 

As to PVC and CPVC.....the ratings you see stamped on the piping is for incompressible fluids only. There is no rating for pressurized gasses for **ANY** PVC based piping.  Should you want to run the allowable calculations for gaseous pressurized piping, per the codes, you would come up with a pressure limit of about 4 PSIG., for PVC. 

The only rigid plastic piping rated for gaseous pressure usage is ABS, and it's not the stuff you find at HomeDespot/Lowes/Menards/ et al. You will only find it at an industrial supplier and it will cost you more to run than paying someone to come in and install 1" copper for you. I used to run it in our chemical treatment facility and processing skids and it wasn't cheap. In 1997, we were paying about 28$ for a 20' stick of 3/4" ABS and about 4$ a fitting.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2018)

All the comments reminds me of dad's shop.  He plumbed it with 1/2 PVC pipe.  Twenty years later, it was still holding pressure.  But we limited pressure to 40 psi.  Once in a while we would increase it to 60 psi to use the air drill we used.  For any other air tools, there was a tap off the tank we would use.  Amazing none of it blew up.  
On another note, the place I worked at Huntsville, TX, that 20,000 sq/ft facility was plumbed in with 2" PVC pipe also.  It did blow one day, an ell gave way on the pipe coming from the tank outside.  Blew out ceiling tiles, insulation, wires, etc., all over the place.  I don't know if any of that piping ever got replaced or not.
I'm liking the idea of DYI using PEX tubing with brass fittings that you can get locally from the big box store.  Really have no need to run over 100-125 psi.  Some more to think about.


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 21, 2018)

Bought the Maxline 3/4" kit on Ebay. I now have a quick-disconnect drop between the hand-bench and the parts washer, one at the mill, and another at the lathe. Been happy with it so far.


----------



## chips&more (Jan 21, 2018)

In my other shop years ago I ran PVC for air. It was OK. But was flimsy at the quick connect stations because the plastic was not rigid enough. In my current shop I have copper and love it. The quick connect stations are solid. There was no issue with marriage of materials. All my connections are hard soldered together. No air leaks! No rust! 10ft of ½” copper pipe is about 14 bucks, please think about it.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jan 21, 2018)

I have PEX in my shop and like it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old junk (Jan 21, 2018)

Pex here also easy peasy


----------



## f350ca (Jan 21, 2018)

I used 3/4 copper, just added a 1/2 line over to a new to me blast cabinet today.

Greg


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 21, 2018)

I've done my share of sweating copper pipe and fittings in years past.  Don't really care to do anymore in my lifetime.  

One of the reasons I'm thinking of using the Rapidair system, I have a bunch of EMT conduit up on the ceiling that this would be run in parallel with.  I can strap it to the conduit and not worry about it.  I don't have room to mount it next to the conduit either.  Plus, there is a few places where it has to go around boxes and over the conduit.


----------



## MSD0 (Jan 22, 2018)

firestopper said:


> I used the rapid air "fast pipe" when I built the shop. It went in quick and has performed great for the past 3.5 years. The fast pipe I used came in 19' lengths and uses teflon fittings. The fast pipe is  powder coated (blue) 1" extruded aluminum rated around 200psi.  Mark (mksj) used the rapid air system to plumb air in his shop and likes it.  If you use the rapid air, you'll need to pre straighten the coil if you want a clean install. I would also order extra wall clamps as it has a tendency to sag a little on long runs. They sell a straightening roller but I've seen guys push it through a section of conduit that works well.
> Heres some pictures of the fast pipe system if your curious what it looks like.
> View attachment 255205
> View attachment 255206
> View attachment 255207


I used the same system (fast pipe) in our cleanroom at work. We’re running compressed nitrogen, so I was a little worried about the fittings leaking (and wasting a  tank over the weekend if someone forgot to close the valve), but haven’t had any problems since it was installed 3 years ago.


----------



## NortonDommi (Jan 22, 2018)

Larger the better I say, I have some tools that use large volumes of air and restriction/pressure drop over long runs is fatal plus large volume lines act like another tank and if someone is helping me we can both run tools at the same time, even thinking of plumbing in a few old LPG tanks for extra volume. Mind you 2" sched. 40 doesn't have a nice smooth ID finish like extruded Aluminium.


----------



## Markkjohnson (Jan 22, 2018)

Northern tool sells the kits in ½ and 1 inch along with individual pieces so you can customize your setup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 22, 2018)

4gsr said:


> Has anyone installed one of these systems in their shop?  Pro's Con's?
> 
> It's on my radar and I'm thinking of installing one.  Can't decide if I want to go with 3/8 or 1/2 air lines.  The 3/4 is way too big for my needs.
> What started this, is, needing some 1/4" tubing to connect up a couple of misters I bought.  The more I looked for fittings to run the tubing from my compressor to make this work, bam! I stumbled across 3/8 air line fittings/system along with 1/2 system stuff, too.
> ...




I had the 1/2" system in my shop for a while.  I still have a few drop lines here and there, but if you plan to run an impact or other heavy air user you will want the 3/4" system with the triple layer ply/aluminum/poly air lines.  At least for your main long runs.  You start getting much distance and you start to run into air flow issues just like when you string two or three air hose together.  With the 3/4 lines the only time I run into an issue is when I just use so much air the compressor can't keep up.  My shop is 50x60 and I have air lines all the way around.  Well, one wall doesn't have air, but there is air at both ends.  Witht eh up line and the down lines I have a couple drops that are about 120-130 feet.  The 3/4 main run lines make a difference.  Especially when you still find yourself stringing out a couple airlines once in a while.  

I would note, the 1/2" system was Christmas present from my Dad, and it was a huge improvement over dragging my roll around compressor around the shop as needed.  I used the roll around for a while as the shop compressor with a whip tying it to the shop air lines for a while before I bought a larger 220V compressor and bolted it down on rubber pads in the corner of the shop.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 22, 2018)

Don't forget the moisture traps, and effective ones require a bit of thought.  Also note that plastic does not conduct heat as well as metal does, so more moisture gets to the outlets.  Probably not a deal killer, but something to keep in mind.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Jan 22, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Don't forget the moisture traps, and effective ones require a bit of thought.  Also note that plastic does not conduct heat as well as metal does, so more moisture gets to the outlets.  Probably not a deal killer, but something to keep in mind.



I run air directly into CNC machine spindles for air seals.  Moisture is a huge deal for me.  Moisture traps (filter/separators) only really remove a small amount of the moisture.  You either need a GOOD desiccant dryer or a refrigeration separator.  I run a filter seperator on the input and output of my refrigeration separator.  The input side should be drained daily.  The plastic coffee can on the drain line of the refrigeration type air dryer still fills up to full about every two months most of the year, and during our humid season about once a month.  The output side filter seperator never has any moisture in it if everything is working.  I run it as a safety check and I check it at start up and shut down every day.  I also bleed the mopisture of fthe bottom of my compressor tank everyday I am in the shop.  If I blow a line (excedding the capacity of the refrigeration dryer) or forget to turn the refrigeration dryer on I still find some moisture in drain valves and in the filter separators on the machines.  AND I LIVE IN THE DESERT.  

For lab dry air they run multiple filter separators and a refrigeration style dryer like I do, but then they run an automatic switching and self drying dual stack desiccant dryer to feed the critical systems.  Often they also run a check valved pressure tank after that point to feed monetary excess demands.


----------



## local1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I bought a similar kit at Lowe's for $50.00
Maybe something to look into.


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 29, 2018)

I did check out the PEX tubing and fittings at HD.  They are proud of the price on the fittings.  Tubing wasn't too bad. Ken


----------



## local1 (Jan 29, 2018)

This wasn't pex as I remember. I will post a picture tomorrow if you are interested?


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 30, 2018)

local1 said:


> This wasn't pex as I remember. I will post a picture tomorrow if you are interested?


Please do, I'm still looking.


----------



## derf (Jan 30, 2018)

I re-plumbed all the air lines in my shop about 6 years ago with PEX and brass shark bite fittings. I ran a 3/4" main feed line and came off that with 1/2" to the outlets. I haven't had one bit of trouble. Nice feature of the shark bite fittings is that you can disconnect them to add more lines.
Yes, these fittings are kinda pricey, but the crimp on clamps are cheap... the drawback is the crimp tool is almost $100. For the amount of fittings I needed it was less money to go with the shark bite fittings.


----------



## mksj (Jan 30, 2018)

One thing to consider about going with a PEX system is you still need to mount for your drops, drain valves, possibly an air manifold, hangers etc. All these additional parts add up, and at the end of the day probably cost as much or more than the Rapidair 90500 Master Kit. That particular system seems to be easily modified with quick couplers.  The Maxline system I installed came with hangers for the tubing and the tubing doesn't sag because it is aluminum tubing clad with plastic on either side. It easily bent around other conduit and stay put and the tubing doesn't sag. I believe the interior lining is PEX (polyethylene). With complete air systems that can show up at your doorstep reasonably priced, and go together hassle free without leaks, I can't see that there is a significant cost or time savings otherwise unless you are doing a large air system. I also know that the air system was designed for use with compressed air at the pressures I am using, which is around 140 PSI to maintain the air flow needed. I use separate air regulators at each drop.

I have done all air copper systems in the past, time consuming to do correctly and now very costly. PVC scares the **** out of me for air systems, and even for water I have had it fail, just a bad idea with a lot better options these days.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 30, 2018)

I had pvc line explode, sounded like a shotgun went off. Luck’ley it was behind the wall in my shop. No it had not been hit or twisted but it was about 40 degrees in the shop. End of pvc.
Getting ready to remove a divider wall in my building and when done, i’m Going to run rapid air. Not that expensive in the long run.
Ron


----------



## KBeitz (Sep 12, 2018)

I have two work shops 1000 ft apart. I needed air in both shops. I ran 1/4" OD pex
under ground to the wood shop and installed a 80 gal. tank. Works great. The 1/4"
line only keeps the 80 gal tank full...


----------



## PT Doc (Sep 22, 2018)

For anyone that is interested in a rigid compressed air distribution system, look at Prevost. This is a really well designed product line and they make any fitting that you can think of. The fittings are aluminum and specific torque ratings are provided. I installed this and i am quite pleased with everything.


----------

